# Best way to fit a 9.9 HP on a Center Console ?



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

I finally got tired of running the big motor with trolling bags and bit the bullet for a slightly used Mercury 9.9HP ELH Bigfoot kicker.

[Was very hard to set the motor RPM at increments of 100 RPM]

The kicker motor has a tiller steer and electric start no power tilt. Looks and runs really good.

Not sure of the best way to mount it on the Wellcraft 230 Fisherman.
Hopefully I will get some help here.

There is a door onto the transom on the port side and maybe best to fit the kicker on that side for easy access to the controls. I can move the dive ladder to the starboard side.

It will be steered by linking it to the big motor and I thinks the Seastar connecting kit with the cable end should do the job ok ? 

I can fabricate a custom bracket out of stainless if needed.

Suggestions please and any pitfalls I should try to avoid ?

Here are photos of the transom area and the new kicker.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hard to tell from the picture but the transom doesn't really lend itself to the kicker bracket. You'll have to do some engineering there. 
Do you plan to connect the kicker to the big engine for steering? And are you going to convert the kicker to remote controls? Just having it mounted back there will be a huge pain if you have to control it from back there- doesn't seem real convenient. 
It's a moot point now but engine-mounted trolling motors might have been a good choice for that set-up. Sorry, I'm not much help am I??? LOL


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

G4DYR said:


> I finally got tired of running the big motor with trolling bags and bit the bullet for a slightly used Mercury 9.9HP ELH Bigfoot kicker.
> 
> [Was very hard to set the motor RPM at increments of 100 RPM]
> 
> ...


I am about to do the same thing. But I don't have the Euro transom like you. 
Mine is flat.
I would think you can still get a lift bracket on the back of there. But I would also think you may need a shot shaft kicker motor. Looks like you have a long shaft. Kicker backets trave anywhere from 9 to 15 inches. Or you can make you own no ajust bracket and tilt the motor. The problem with that is the stearing link. 
Good Luck.

Jim


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Isn't there enough room to hang it right on the transom in the motorwell on the starboard side? Hard to tell from pictures.

I'll try to post pictures of my custom swim platform bracket later. Having trouble uploading pics now.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

tomb said:


> Isn't there enough room to hang it right on the transom in the motorwell on the starboard side? Hard to tell from pictures.
> 
> I'll try to post pictures of my custom swim platform bracket later. Having trouble uploading pics now.


I am not sure Tom.

Seems that I will not get it fitted before hauling it back home from Vermilion early in November.

Hanging it next to the big motor is the very best way, but b/c it is a long shaft kicker I may have to fabricate a bracket to mount it a little highers so it clears the water when tilted up.

I have come to the conclusion that it will be better to mount it on the Port side where there is a door into the transom area.

I would really appreciate some photos of your installation.
You could send them to my email address [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

We made the bracket from a 3/8" x 12" x 36" piece of 6061 aluminum. The base is 12x13 and the 12x12 upright is positioned to have 4" of height at the inside of the bracket. The small foot screwed to the transom eliminates any flex. There is a 1/4" thick piece of rubber under the foot to prevent scarring the transom. There is a 1/4"x12"x18" backer on the underside of the swim platform. Screwed a 1" thick piece of UHMW sheet on both sides of motor surface. Please excuse the shoddy looking welds on the inside corners. Had some minor technical difficulties with the TIG Used it one weekend unpainted to test fit. Pulled it back off to reweld some areas and paint it. Coated the whole thing with Envirotex for added durability. Left drain holes at each corner on inside. Cleaned them out with a drill after all work was done. All caulked with 3M 4000UV. Motor is a Pro kicker ELHPT standard 20" shaft. Steering tied to main with a plated Panther tie bar. Remove tie bar when tilting kicker up, it has straps that lock it straight. I recommend the stainless one instead, Cabela's has the best price. Throttle control with a Trollmaster Pro2 purchased from Iboats. A short leangth of 3/8 cable attached to the grab handle and motor prevent it from going for a swim should the bracket ever crack. Look through all the pictures added in my gallery.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/500/ppuser/2177


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Tom,

Thanks very much for the detailed photos and the comments.
They have helped me to firm up my bracket design.

I have decided to do it over the Winter when the boat will be back at home and easy to work on.

I do have my own engineering shop so I can fabricate the bracket. Not equipped to weld aluminum at the moment but only need a few bits for our TIG welder, but welding stainless is easier so I may fabricate from stainless and thicken the mounting area by using some sheet HIPVC which we have lying around.

Thanks again, I am inspired to get the job underway.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Best of luck with your project. A couple more thoughts. Went with aluminum to save on weight. With your boat being so much larger this may not be as much concern for you. Stainless would save a step on painting. Take a look through Donkey's photo gallery. His kicker hangs right in the motorwell. That would save a lot of work if an option. Is that a long or extra long shaft kicker? Make sure you don't end up any higher than I am with the prop. My setup is pushing it in large waves regarding cavitation.


----------



## Roy Page (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Tom for those additional tips.
The kicker is a long shaft, not extra long.
Actually I am concerned that I may not be able to tilt it up enough to clear the water when running with the big motor.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

You shouldn't have a problem. Although mine is power trim. Not sure on height difference of max tilt.


----------

